Ask HN: Are they trying to fire Mark Zuckerberg? - sahin-boydas
======
CyberFonic
With the possibility of interest rate rises, investors will increasingly want
to be paid dividends. When shareholders get restless, the board of directors
starts getting concerned, etc.

Looking at what happened to Travis over at Uber is an example of how things
can change.

------
etcet
Who is 'they'?

